# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Around Your Town: 7/13/10 - Sierra Vista Herald

## Dream Guide Team

*Around Your Town: 7/13/10**Sierra Vista Herald*The classes will focus on dream recall, interpretation, *lucid dreaming* and the principles of shamanic dreaming. For more information, call 432-3726 or *...***

----------

